# meaning of recovery options for asus laptops



## Gareth_Robb (Apr 24, 2008)

*computer crash in slow motion?*

hello
i don't know if this is a laptop problem or a video card issue so ill just post here unless ordered otherwise.

i want to format my 'ASUS A6000 SERIES ENTERTAINMENT NOTEBOOK' so it will be as if i never started using it, and all the settings and system are not upgraded or tampered with.

i have a problem with this machine that has been slowly getting worse withought reason. all programs that use a videocard, 'direct x' and pretty much any mid range video enhanced program started running slower, the graphics started to become erratic and then the programs just seased to load. some stated that 'direct x' needed to be installed, some stated that 'direct x' as low as 2.0 wern't installed which isn't true and some just refused to load at all.
now all programs that require video enhancment or a high degree of speed (Mhz - Ghz) refuse to run or do not respond.

then other programs started running slower or not at all. warnings in groups of three started coming up(wich i found out were from the windows firewall doing something, easily fixed by turning the firewall off). during that and after, icons started disapearing from the desktop, from the program files, from the "Controll Pannel" and from the D:\.

the icons in the files and desktop often reload repeatedly while im useing the computer. some turn transparent with just the names. some dissapear and only reapear on reset. the problem is so bad that even nintendo emulators don't work and even games as basic as Diablo 1 seace function.

there are a few other problems but you can see this is not something that you would think fixable with a patch or udate.
so, if i return my laptop to its origonal configuration as though nothing had been installed just like when i bought it, then there should be nothing left over from that to damage the computer.

what i don't know is how to do that. i know you can format a normal computer so all you have is DOS and then you install windows useing that from the cd.
but his computer came with windows xp installed. with the windows xp book but no cd. so i can only assume that windows xp is the defult loading device for "this" model (e.g if i formated this computer i would use windows xp not DOS like other computers) otherwise there would be a cd.

i looked through the windows xp booklet and the ASUS user manual but it said nothing about formatting or total rollback or anything like that.

so, i don't know. any ideas? websites? robotjesus?

my computers model is:
ASUS A6000 SERIES ENTERTAINMENT NOTEBOOK
Model - A6J
65N0AG074120
A6JA - Q050P

the pccillin 2007-8 has never detected a virus and the firewall has never had an intruder.
i keep the computer well updated from the windows site and defragmented on a 4 month basis.
all of the divices in the SYSTEM state that their corrasponding hardware is operating properly.
and i keep the disk cleanup running reguarly.
during this whole problem i did not have a permanant internet connection so it would not be remote tampering.
so i really don't know how this could happen.

and as far as contacting asus support is concerned. their support site has been blank with a symbol saying page error. for a few weeks so what can i do? and thats from different computers not just this one.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: computer crash in slow motion?*

hi,

i think you need this document from Asus:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/#post1448610


----------



## Gareth_Robb (Apr 24, 2008)

i recently asked a question about formatting an asus laptop. the answer i got was perfect but i don't know what the options a have for recovery actualy mean.

1) Recover windows XP to first partition only.
2) Recover windows XP to Entire DH.
3) Recover windows XP to entire HD with 2 partition.

my laptop only has one hardrive (that i know of) but has a C:\ and D:\ drive for memory with an E:\ for cd.
my memory in c:\60gb and my D:\40gb
so my guess is this:

1) i don't know what this means

2) Recover the whole computer and have all the space (100gb) on just the c:\ and my current d:\ will no longer exist.

3) recover the whole computer and choose to have a C:\ and D:\ like i have now with space(gb) set however i want them.

does having both C:\ and D:\ drive with the memory split slow down the computer?
is just having the 100gb on C:\ with no existing D:\ faster?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I believe the D: drive is the recovery partition. And the C: drive is where your Windows is installed. Check your D: drive in My Computer and see what is in it. Also please validate that Windows is in C: drive (use My Computer expand C: drive and see if you have Windows folder).



Gareth_Robb said:


> i recently asked a question about formatting an asus laptop. the answer i got was perfect but i don't know what the options a have for recovery actualy mean.
> 
> 1) Recover windows XP to first partition only.
> 2) Recover windows XP to Entire DH.
> ...


----------



## Gareth_Robb (Apr 24, 2008)

yes my windows is on c:\ the D:\ is... well was, when i bought the computer just empty space.

so what happens to my computer if i select option 1, 2 or 3?


----------



## Gareth_Robb (Apr 24, 2008)

thank you. wounderful.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Gareth_Robb said:


> yes my windows is on c:\ the D:\ is... well was, when i bought the computer just empty space. -- are sure about this empty space? have you checked this out? i am asking because the D: could be your recovery partition. however if you are sure that nothing is on the D: drive, you can practically choose any of the 3 choices. if this is me doing the recovery and D: is blank, i would choose option 2. By the way, if you have important files there, save them now to back up. You may lose important files in the process.
> 
> so what happens to my computer if i select option 1, 2 or 3?


i say choose option 1 at the moment since you are not sure what the D: drive contains. It would be easy to recover again if you want to delete the D: drive. you can use a partitioning tool to resize or delete it later.


----------

